

Big banks stage mega-cyberattack drill - mathattack
http://money.cnn.com/2013/07/18/technology/security/bank-cyberattack/index.html?iid=HP_LN

======
riskable
This isn't a fake "cyberattack". It's just a role-playing exercise to figure
out what sorts of information the banks are willing to share with each other.
From that information they (the company coordinating the exercise) can provide
recommendations on where they shared useless info, didn't provide enough info,
or (maybe) provided too much.

------
dmix
I posted an article recently about how the NSA tests young recruits in a
military academy by hacking into their system. It's a great read.

"NSA Attacks West Point! Relax, It's a Cyberwar Game (2008)"

[http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/05/nsa_cybe...](http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/05/nsa_cyberwargames)

Attempting to defend a network against the NSA would be a fascinating
experience. Probably much more challenging than this security companies PR
stunt.

~~~
mathattack
Richard Marcinko
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Marcinko](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Marcinko))
got into some trouble pulling this off in a physical security situation.

------
ferdo
It might be prudent to take some cash out of the bank before the weekend.

~~~
joeblau
It would be ironic if this attack coincided with a real attack.

~~~
ferdo
These drills do have a nasty habit of going live sometimes.

